# Please recommend a setup for me.. TIA



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I have a 1998 200SX SE model. I want to replace the stock speakers and get two amps for each set.

My budget is 700 bucks.

Recommend the speakers and amps i should get and if getting new wires is necessary or recommended.

Thank you.

BTW what size speakers does my this car have?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

speakers in your car are 6.5 all the way around. You need to tell me what you want out of your vehicle. First of all, new wiring is necessary. Do you want a sub in your system? Trust me on this, you will want one later on downthe line. With a budget of 700 dollars for 2 amps and 2 sets of speakers, you arent looking at much sound quality.

My recommendation. Ditch the rear speakers (they only retard SQ...when you go to a concert, do you stand with your back to the speakers?) The only speakers that should be behind you are the subwoofers. Plus, in a car as small as your 200SX, a good pair of components will get plenty loud for the whole car.

700 dollars is a great budget for one amp and a good set of components. I tried to design a decent SQ system for my friend, and couldnt get it under 1000 dollars. That was with 2 amps, a set of component speakers, and a subwoofer. 

You are gonna want a new head unit as well. The stock head unit can only offer so much, and you have no control over your system. Look into Alpine for a good head unit. The stock head unit does not have pre-outs (RCA connectors) which are necessary for getting the sound to the amps. A good alpine unit will also have filters, bass boost, and the ability to control most of your system from the drivers seat. 

So far, you are looking at:

300 dollars for a head unit
200 for a decent pair of components
250 for a decent amp to power it.

That right there brings you up to 750, and you dont have a sub or a sub amp yet. My advice is to get more money and then come back


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> speakers in your car are 6.5 all the way around. You need to tell me what you want out of your vehicle. First of all, new wiring is necessary. Do you want a sub in your system? Trust me on this, you will want one later on downthe line. With a budget of 700 dollars for 2 amps and 2 sets of speakers, you arent looking at much sound quality.
> 
> My recommendation. Ditch the rear speakers (they only retard SQ...when you go to a concert, do you stand with your back to the speakers?) The only speakers that should be behind you are the subwoofers. Plus, in a car as small as your 200SX, a good pair of components will get plenty loud for the whole car.
> 
> ...


Hey brotha.. thanks for your responses and advice.

I want to simply replace the stock speakers with similiarly sized speakers but with a lot more quality. Truthfully, i don't think i'll want or need a subwoofer. I don't "bump" really loud. As far as teh headunit goes.. my only hesitation in getting one and keeping the stocker is my fear of getting jacked.. i live in Southern Cali.. i want something very low profile and simple.. but good. By the way.. i don't like to cut corners when it comes to quality.. I just know what i want though.. don't need anything that flashes 3,400 hundred colors.. juz need something simple.. but i do want really good 6x9 speakers.

Thanks again, if you got more recommendations for me please let me know..

By the way - if i had to get anything right now i'd go with Infinity Kappaz.. what amp woudl go good with that? if you have other suggestions, i'd really appreciate them.

Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

There are many head units out there that have Detachable/flip faces so its not as catchy to a theifs eye. Call your insureance company and find out if they will insure your stereo. You will need to provide pictures and receipts but it should only be like 10 dollars a month extra. And if you get a good alarm, many companys will give you a discount (i wnet from paying 53 dollars a month, to 38 dollars a month)

Are the speakers your are thinking about getting these: http://www.cardomain.com/item/INFKAPPA605CS

If so, Look into Hifonics Zeus series amps. The ZX4000 puts out 100 watts x 2 RMS (speakers are rated at 90 RMS, so you get a little bit of head room to keep the amp running cooler)

If you have other questions, feel free to PM me and i can help you out there. My AIM screenname is Punkrocka436


----------

